# SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- RELEASED!! 25% discount!! Last day of offer today!!



## Synesthesia (Apr 13, 2013)

*TO BE RELEASED ON 18th APRIL AT THE INTRODUCTORY PRICE OF ONLY £33 (RRP £44) THIS OFFER WILL LAST 10 DAYS.
*
(subject to VAT within the EU)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hg2o





Synesthesia @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> A live composition exercise, just using Hg2O. No self editing ! so it might be a bit long winded.. haha..
> 
> Sorry about the terrible headset mic quality, I've gated it and compressed it a bit to make it more intelligible ... Is there a decent USB headset with mic that you can bear listening to music on?!
> 
> ...




*Hg2O* is a set of samples performed by *Paul Clarvis* of a metallic atonal acoustic musical instrument consisting of a stainless steel resonator bowl or pan with a cylindrical neck and bronze rods of different lengths and diameters around the rim of the bowl. The resonator may contain a small amount of water giving the instrument a vibrant ethereal sound that has appeared in countless movie soundtracks, record albums, and live performances.


Recorded by Jake Jackson at Lyndhurst Hall - Air Studios, one of the finest scoring stages in the world through a huge array of priceless vintage microphones via Neve "Montserrat" pre-amps to a beautifully serviced Studer 2" tape machine and then into digital at 96k via the best Prism AD converters this is an unparalleled signal chain.
We've sampled deeply both bowed or drummed with movements to affect the water inside. This creates the resonant characteristics of the bowl and rods in combination with the movement of the water. The sound of the waterphone is often used to evoke mystery and suspense.


Articulations will include:

C0 to B0 - *bowed rods* 1 to 7 (4 RR and two bow positions, high and low)
- bow position controlled by velocity with split at 64
- MW controls water level - empty at 0, half at 64, full at 127
C1 to C2 - *plucked rods* 1 to 7 and 'under' (4 RR and MW control of water)
C3 to A3 - *hand sweeps*
C4 to A4 - *brushes sweeps*
C5 to A5 - *fast bow sweeps*
C6 to B6 - *bowed sweeps*

MW can either switch samples or xfade them for water control

Three 'tuned' keyboard tines plucked and bowed, and one 'gamelan' style untuned
and then the *MERCURY SYNTH* (various sound design patches with full Albion III controls).

Presented for the Kontakt platform (*full version required*) at 48k 24 bit with *8 different mic positions!!*


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 13, 2013)

Like+


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 13, 2013)

germancomponist @ Sat Apr 13 said:


> Like+



how do u know? 

i cant find the mp3 demo how it sounds.


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Gunther!

Hi Gsilbers, we will put up some video walkthrus on Tuesday, just spending the last few days adding synth presets! load of fun :D

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## jtenney (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a soft spot in my head--erm, heart--for waterphones! I'll be looking for audio/video with great interest!

later,
John


----------



## The Darris (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: Hg2O*

Microphone positions FTW. Damn, lots of sound control on this one. Question, have you guys thought about adding a midi functionality to the microphone load/unload ram icons? I have a mute (midi on/off) button for my faders (Akia MPK88) and I thought that would be a great addon to be able to stream line so more of my work flow. I don't know how much it would benefit the majority but just a thought. Can't wait to hear some demos for this beast.


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks John! :D

Hi The Darris - 

Yes - you can - just drag the fader to the bottom and it unloads the samples. Or -- just move a fader (they are all mapped to midi CC as per manual) -- and it loads the samples!


thanks,

Paul


----------



## Resoded (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: Hg2O*

Great, I hope you keep doing these smaller releases alongside BML and HZ perc. Love it.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: Hg2O*

Wow, I didn't even realize that was how it worked. I new the faders were CC mapped but that is awesome. Thanks SF.


----------



## EforEclectic (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: Hg2O*

I'm excited about all those mic positions. Can't wait to hear some demos.


----------



## doctornine (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: Hg2O*

Finger primed on the paypal trigger :wink:


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE: Hg2O*

Thanks guys!

OK Here's a walkthru. We are releasing at 10pm British Summer Time - 2pm PST in the USA.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 18, 2013)

Its now available for purchase!

:D


----------



## 667 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- YOUTUBE WALKTHRU! NOW RELEASED!! 25% discount!*

Already boughten. At first I was like hmmm do I really need more metals? And yet another Waterphone? But then I gave it a listen and then I saw the price was only ~$50. 

Those Gallery mics are going to get a LOT of use!


----------



## TSU (Apr 18, 2013)

So beautiful waterphone... Thanks, guys!

And Mercury Synth sounds is what I always looking for.


----------



## Resoded (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- YOUTUBE WALKTHRU! NOW RELEASED!! 25% discount!*

Bought and love it. The tine bows and plucks are excellent especially, glad you chose to take everything one step further.


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- YOUTUBE WALKTHRU! NOW RELEASED!! 25% discount!*




A live composition exercise, just using Hg2O. No self editing ! so it might be a bit long winded.. haha..

Sorry about the terrible headset mic quality, I've gated it and compressed it a bit to make it more intelligible ... Is there a decent USB headset with mic that you can bear listening to music on?!

Here's the finished track:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PT_Hg2O_livedemo.mp3[/mp3]

And its still processing: should be in HD shortly.

Cheers!

Paul :D


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Sean!


----------



## Elfen (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- RELEASED!! 25% discount! LIVE YT composing demo!*

Great sounds, instant purchase! Will be handy for an upcoming project.


----------



## TSU (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- RELEASED!! 25% discount! LIVE YT composing demo!*

Outdated link.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- RELEASED!! 25% discount! LIVE YT composing demo!*

paul thomson: the bob ross of sequencing :D 

i like those live composing videos!


----------



## Adrian Myers (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- RELEASED!! 25% discount! LIVE YT composing demo!*



Saxer @ Sat Apr 20 said:


> paul thomson: the bob ross of sequencing :D



That is *exactly* right.


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 20, 2013)

Haha.. Thanks guys! :D


----------



## Blake Ewing (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- RELEASED!! 25% discount! LIVE YT composing demo!*



Saxer @ Sat Apr 20 said:


> paul thomson: the bob ross of sequencing :D



Ha! "Let's put a Happy Little Quaver (TM) right here..."


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Apr 20, 2013)

Great work guys! Who knew you needed so many mic positions for a waterphone? I certainly didn't... UNTIL NOW - Mwa ha ha ha!

Mercury synth sounds are excellent, and (for me) recapture that Stephenson's Steam band magic from Albion 1. Looking forward to more of those patches for sure!


----------



## HDJK (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- RELEASED!! 25% discount! LIVE YT composing demo!*



Blake Ewing @ Sat Apr 20 said:


> Saxer @ Sat Apr 20 said:
> 
> 
> > paul thomson: the bob ross of sequencing :D
> ...



:D Just saw Bob the other day, was he the first person to do video tutorials?

Anyway, Spitfire is killing me. I wasn't going to purchase this, but it does sound very good and tempting...


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE: Hg2O -- RELEASED!! 25% discount! LIVE YT composing demo!*

Thanks to everyone for your kind words re. Hg2O, we're loving what people are coming up with! Thanks also as always to everyone taking a leap of faith with us (and a library that is so opaquely titled!) and grabbing a V1.0 edition of a new instrument, this is why the discount is there but we thank you nevertheless.

Just a gentle reminder that today is the last day of the V1.0 release discount. As always with Spitfire we never re-discount or offer sales of any type so Hg2O will never be this cheap again!

Best.

Christian.


----------

